# My DIY cold smoker



## fenman (Feb 29, 2008)

Mark1-oak sawdust




Mark2--Oak sawdust & oak, apple, pear, pear lumpwood. Hope the smoke gets cold enough? Time will tell.

fenman


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

I like that fenman!


----------



## jts70 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## smokewatcher (Mar 1, 2008)

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 1, 2008)

Very neat set up!  Keep the pics coming!


----------

